# Toronto Symphony candidates - any opinions?



## Notorious JWB

Peter Oundjian, now the longest-serving Music Director in the TSO's history, is leaving after the 2017-18 season. Although I was initially lukewarm about his apppointment back in 2003, he soon won me over and I'm sorry to see him go.

Of the candidates listed in the attached article, the only one I've ever seen/heard in action is Jakob Hrusa. He led the TSO in the Sibelius Violin Concerto and Dvorak's 9th and I was less than knocked out. That's right, he's Czech and I didn't dig his Dvorak - not a good sign.

Here's the article, now a few months old: http://news.nationalpost.com/arts/m...-director-peter-oundjian-for-two-more-seasons

There are some familiar and highly-regarded names among the others listed but I don't have any firsthand experience. I'm a longtime TSO devotee so I'd be interested in hearing anyone's opinions.

Besides Hrusa, there's James Gaffigan, Long Yu, Krysztof Urbanski, Andrey Boreyko, Alain Trudel, Hnnu Lintu, and Robert Trevino. At one point Gianandrea Noseda was mentioned but he's going to the NSO in Washington.

Thoughts, people?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Notorious JWB said:


> Besides Hrusa, there's James Gaffigan, Long Yu, Krysztof Urbanski, Andrey Boreyko, Alain Trudel, Hnnu Lintu, and Robert Trevino. At one point Gianandrea Noseda was mentioned but he's going to the NSO in Washington.
> 
> Thoughts, people?


Well, I've never heard of any of them so I guess I have no opinion right now. I am hoping for the new conductor to influence the concert scheduling so we have much fewer movie-themed or pop-themed concerts and more of the real music. I don't know to whom it appeals but I really can't find any appeal in sitting through 2 hours of TSO playing the music of Abba or Star Wars or Casablanca. Those concerts seem to be getting more numerous year season.


----------



## Notorious JWB

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Well, I've never heard of any of them so I guess I have no opinion right now. I am hoping for the new conductor to influence the concert scheduling so we have much fewer movie-themed or pop-themed concerts and more of the real music. I don't know to whom it appeals but I really can't find any appeal in sitting through 2 hours of TSO playing the music of Abba or Star Wars or Casablanca. Those concerts seem to be getting more numerous year season.


I'm absolutely on board with you there, although there seems to be demand for it. I guess it's not so bad as long as pops programming doesn't start bleeding into the others - that seems to be a growing problem for smaller orchestras that are trying to please everyone with much more limited resources.


----------



## Vaneyes

Notorious JWB said:


> ....Besides Hrusa, there's James Gaffigan,* Long Yu*, Krysztof Urbanski, *Andrey Boreyko*, Alain Trudel, Hnnu Lintu, and Robert Trevino. At one point Gianandrea Noseda was mentioned but he's going to the NSO in Washington.
> 
> Thoughts, people?


My choices from that group. Good luck. :tiphat:


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I've heard one or two good performances from Hannu Lintu but I'm not sure if he's ready for a major post yet.


----------



## Notorious JWB

Animal the Drummer said:


> I've heard one or two good performances from Hannu Lintu but I'm not sure if he's ready for a major post yet.[/QUOTE
> 
> Going by the name, I'm assuming he's Finnish?


----------

